# Can't get system working.



## 1-2many (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi everyone. Having trouble with my system. It worked perfect until we bought a new TV . Hooked up to new TV, surround does not work. Unhooked all again and just hooked up speakers ( have 5 speakers and sub) when i run speaker test I get no test sound at all but the amp shows it going thur the test. Other thing I noticed is have to turn volume control a lot higher to hear the radio. the only thing that works.
my amp is a Technics SA-DX830
thanks


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Bill and welcome to the Shack... :T

I am not familiar with that receiver... does it have HDMI?

What is the TV you now have and do you have a DVD or Blu-ray player?


----------



## 1-2many (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi Sonnie, nice forum lots of reading to do. yes it's an older receiver. No hdmi, my TV is a Sony bravia KDL-52VL150. As for hooking up we have a stb, PlayStation . I played with this for 2 weekends now off and on with no luck. starting to wonder if it's the TV? that's why I hooked up to just the speakers and ran that test.
thanks


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Well, if you've hooked the speakers up to just the AVR, unplugged everything else from the AVR, ran the AVRs internal test tones, and getting little to nothing out of the speakers, then either the AVR or the speakers aren't operating properly. Is it possible the TV caused this? Sure. But right now it sounds like you've isolated the symptom at least away from the TV. 

Next step IMO would be to substitute another AVR or other speakers.

I almost hate to do this, but I have to. Check and make sure you don't have the AVR "MUTE" on. I've wasted countless hours troubleshooting problems only to find I didn't see that the little "MUTE" LED was on.


----------



## 1-2many (Jan 24, 2010)

Checked that too before and it is not on, it scrolls muted across the display if it's on. I have another amp to try this weekend when I get home. the speakers should be fine as I get sound out of 2 front with radio on.
thanks


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

"MUTED" means that you've accidentally pushed the "audio mute" button on the remote. That turns off the speakers (for while you're answering the phone, for example). Push the mute button again to turn them back on. There should be a mute button on the receiver itself, too.


----------

